

Photos show scale of North Korea's repressive prison camps - tejbirwason
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/04/world/asia/north-korea-amnesty-prison-camps-report/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

======
wahsd
Funny thing; the American prison corporation complex was just exposed as
gloating about how many "beds" they have and that each bed means more profit
margin and shareholder returns.

Oh, yeah, we also have the largest ratio of imprisoned population and also the
largest rate of ever having been imprisoned. ..... But yeah, booooo North
Korea.

~~~
pedalpete
It is important not to ignore the American prison system issues (I'm not
American, don't live in the US), but that doesn't mean Amnesty International
and news outlets shouldn't do what they can to expose the system in North
Korea.

The flaws in the system in the US are out in the open, they aren't hidden or
ignored. They aren't discussed enough to make them change, but that is up to
the American public to respond which probably needs the rest of the world to
shame them into it.

On the other hand, North Korea keeps everything private, nobody really knows
how many people they imprison, or why (from everything I've been told).

In other countries, though we may disagree with the judicial system, there is
an adequate count of who is imprisoned and why, therefore, by focusing on the
why, it is possible for the culture to adapt in an attempt to lower the
numbers.

Much like health care, it would be great if the Americans could implement a
system where by the lack of users (more healthy people/less prisoners in these
examples) is the measurement of success. Like in China where reportedly,
doctors are paid when their clients don't get sick.

